# My Hat's Off...



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

..to all of you who make your living making food for the rest of us to enjoy. Yesterday my girlfriend and I catered an hors d'ovres cocktail party for my mother.

65 guests for 2-3 hours. We had come up with a list of 15 items to be served through out the party. We had done lots of work in advance and when the party started we were ready to rock. Man oh man! There were 2 women serving and we had all we could do to keep up with them!

By the end of the clean up my legs were rubber and I wanted to just collapse. It was an exhilirating feeling. The joy of preparing that much food for that many people to enjoy was pretty close to the top of my list. The thought of having to do it again the next night is among the most terrifying thoughts I have ever had 

This brief glimpse into your world gives me a new appreciation for the effort involved in food that I enjoy in many different venues. Thanks

[ July 02, 2001: Message edited by: KyleW ]


----------



## mofo1 (Oct 15, 2000)

Now you know the meaning of, and the importance of, mise en place. Glad you enjoyed yourself. It's a hoot ain't it.


----------



## mofo1 (Oct 15, 2000)

I feel compelled to elaborate on this a little further. When I am cooking, I have a tendancy to forget about the person who is actually going to eat my food. That doesn't mean I don't care or I am sloppy or use poor technique. Not at all. I put my heart and soul into my cooking. I just don't think of the actual person sitting out there waiting on it. Periodically one of these "faceless" people will ask to speak to me and will thank me or compliment me on their meal. This never fails to astonish, and (believe it or not) humble me. It also makes me very, very happy. I have said in the past on these boards that I cook for me. That is still true, but it is deeply gratifying to know that the little bit of talent that God saw fit to give me has the power to make others happy as well. That, my friends, is why I cook. Chris


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Mofo1, I really liked your post. I can totally relate to what you have said


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

I'm going to have to say pretty much exactly what Pastachef said, I can totally relate to both of you, KyleW and Mofo1. I've had the experience of going through a practical exam for my apprenticeship, it wasn't a hard menu, it was just a day that took everything I had to present my dishes the best I could. I've also had servers come back and tell me that the customers were very impressed with their meal, when it was only a cheesburger, and I'm happy the customer enjoyed the food, but the side that shows is my modest side.


----------

